# Catawba and Mouse Island



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I went off Catawba today. The ice was 6 to 10 inches where I was off the boat ramp. I did not get as far out as I wanted to due to the 900 mile an hour (more like 25mph) south wind. I did not have any luck. I went North towards Green Island. Not even a hit. there were about 20 other guys out and some had sleds and 4 wheelers. I chose to walk out spudding my way as I went. I also tried to go out of Miller Ferry landing. The ice there was very rough. I ended up carrying all my stuff and dragging my empty sled. (it kept flipping over on the rough ice) I only mad it 1/4 mile off shore. Ice was really squirrelly!! Most places the spud did not go through even with 4 or 5 tries. However I looked back at my trail and noticed my footprints were wet. Freaked me out and I chickened out and came back in. Gonna give it until next weekend and then try again. I also drove by Crane Creek. There was 1 air boat off that area. They were fishing but I did not talk to them to see if they did any good. I have attached some pics. The first one is of some of the guys off Catawba boat ramp. They went towards Davis Bessie. The second one is of South Bass from Miller ferry. The last one is of Mouse as I was on my way on to the ice.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I was the one in the airboat torwards crane creek we were fishing off niagra reef. Had about 5in of ice the whole way out and broke through twice coming back in. We didnt catch any eye's but managed to catch some really nice perch.


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

It's good to see that it's starting to freeze again. Thinkin bout heading up to do a little lookin for myself, anyone headin up send me a pm.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

What were you catching the perch on? I have been on the perch before but could not get them to hit the Rapalas and pimples I was using.


----------



## BILLHILLY (Feb 25, 2009)

need to set date on camera?


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

thx for the info


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

im pretty sure those 2 shantys are me and my buddy. we were the only ones out there with those colors i think. if it is to let every one know that short distance meant a lot. i was fishing on 12" of ice(black shanty) and the blue shanty was on 5" of ice. just in that short a distance. we walked out farther than anyone and fished holes all the way back. and NOTHING. but i did see a ton of shad on my camera at every hole we drilled.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I used the real small swedish pimple for my weight and then put a small hook about 5in above the pimple. I hooked one minnow on the hook and left the pimple sitting on the bottom. I only used 4lb line due to the water being so clear and also took the hook off my pimple only used it for weight and to bring them in.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Kingfisher, what depth of water were you fishing?


----------



## CleoSpooner (Jan 11, 2009)

Before U get too excited about running out there , they were in an Airboat .
Don't want you getting wet .


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Cleo has it right I wouldnt run out there yet its still not safe but we were in 24fow


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Haha, not sure if you guys were talking to me - but I won't be heading out on Erie till at least february, and if ice conditions are more stable. I just hadn't heard many reports on Erie of people catching perch through the ice, and now there have been two. All the days I've been out on Erie, it seemed everyone was going for walleye. Anyone know what depths Erie perch typically hang out in during the ice months?


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody plan on going thursday morning off the state park?


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am planning on going off the park. I will be in a silver Dodge pickup with a trailer on the back. I normally try to get there after light so I can see ths ice good.


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Cool pics looks very cold. Be safe out there guys.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Fished 3mi off the state park this morning and the fishing was horrible. Moved 3 times and fished from 830-330 and never got a bite.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I also fished there today with no luck. Started just past the shove ice and worked my way North almost to Green. Ice was 5 inches at the thinnest to around 12 inches. There were several shanties about 1/2 mile west of Green but I did not get that far. I left when the snow started coming down hard. Going back in the morning.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

You get any marks quicktafix? I may get stuck out there this weekend


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I did. The closer to Green I got the more marks were showing up. I am going directly there this morning. Blue Fish Trap Guide Shanty and brown beater snowmobile. Stop by.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update, if its packed tomoro I might make a long trip out. I'm only seventeen and I have some years on the ice but I'm not breaking the main trail. I will for sure go a good distance out. keep your eyes on the winds. good luck out there, look for an 04 blk/yellow polaris 340


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Went to the west side of Green today. Brutal wind. Caught perch there. Moved to the east side and got out of the wind. Lots of shanties there. Caught three smaller walleyes and lost a couple good ones. Fish hit during the middle of the day. Nothing early or late. Heading back in the morning.


----------

